# UPDATED with 13 week scan pg 2! Guess away please! 7 week scan, Ramzi guesses?



## jenniferannex

Any guesses? It was an abdominal scan! Im so excited to find out!


----------



## glong88

Girl


----------



## jenniferannex

Im so interested to see what everyone thinks then finally find out in Feb! 
I just researched and some sites say boy as the yolk sac is to the left of the baby in this pic meaning flipped it would be the right side meaning boy. Then others places Ive researched say girl! Always abit of a fun though :D


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## DebbieF

Boy


----------



## jenniferannex

Thanks! Ive sent it off to gender experts for a bit of fun! Looking forward to seeing what they say!


----------



## glong88

Let us no what they say


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------



## jenniferannex

They say girl :) very interested be to find out to see if the girl predicitions are right!


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Honestly I'm leaning more towards a boy, only because it looks like the placenta (the thick white area at the bottom of the sac) is growing more on the left side of the sac, which if you flipped it since it is a mirror image would make it actually on the right side of your body. You go with where the placenta is growing for Ramzi, not where the baby is laying. The baby can move anywhere in the sac. Also I heard that sacs with boys are rounder whereas with girls it is more oblong. I don't know how much that is true though. I do hope you update when you find out because I admit that yours is one of the harder ones since it is in the middle LOL!


----------



## jenniferannex

Oooo very interesting thank you!! :) Very thorough and makes a lot of sense! I am so excited to find out! Ive got to admit Id love a little boy after 2 girls. Dont get me wrong Ill be over the moon with either as long as its healthy but a little boy would be lovely :cloud9: 

I will be sure to update with my 12 week scan for more guesses :haha: and then again once Ive had my gender scan in Feb, Time needs to hurry up!


----------



## jenniferannex

I had my 12 week scan, I'm measuring 13w 4days so will find out the gender in just over 2 weeks. But any guessed from my scan now would be great :D 

Baby is upside down on the pics as it was lying on its tummy. Please give me your guesses! 

https://i67.tinypic.com/2pony8j.jpg
https://i67.tinypic.com/afhtew.jpg


----------



## glong88

Hopefully a boy for you xx


----------



## LadyLovenox

Boy guess


----------



## jenniferannex

Thank you &#128512; would love a boy!


----------

